# Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku



## ToxicToolz (11. Februar 2012)

Tach och 


An mein IBIS soll Beleuchtung ran...Hinten so ne Stableuchte 360° und vorne halt links und rechts diese 120° Dinger. Dazu noch nen Radio und ne kleine Hupe.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob dafür nen 30Ah BleiGelAkku ausreicht? Nen Kumpel meinte auch das mein Motor (Suzuki DF 9,9) den Akku wohl auch laden könnte... Ick hab da keine Ahnung, hab den Motor erst vor na Woche gekauft und mich damit noch nicht näher beschäftigt. Und ne Anleitung dazu hab ich auch nicht, leider. Evtl. kennt ja jemand den Motor?

Radio soll nich dauern laufen, nur wenn man mal länger irgendwo steht, dann mal WetterInfos lauschen ect.

Ist es sinnvoll zwischen Radio / Licht Sicherungen zu setzen? 


Jo soviel zu meinen Fragen erstmal ...

Gruß Toxe


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Hat der Motor eine Ladespule? Normalerweise müsste die Leistung der Ladespule in den Unterlagen zu dem Motor zu finden sein. Die Beleuchtung brauchst du ja nur Nachts und bei schlechter Sicht. Mit 30 Ah kommst du da lange hin. Mit LEDs sind die Lampen noch sparsamer (und teurer).


----------



## Marf22 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Moin, moin

haste nen E-Starter am AB? Dann sollte er in der Regel auch ne Lima haben. Wie alt ist den der Motor. Mache mal ein Foto und poste die Motornummer. Dann können die Spezis wohl raus finden ob er ne Lima hat. Licht muss ja nur laufen wenn das Boot fährt. Wenn ne Lima vorhanden ist, ist das kein Problem.


Sicherungen sind auf alle Fälle sinnvoll. Gibt im Autozubehör für 5€, da kann man 5 Verbraucher sauber absichern.


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Hmm Ladespule ... keine Ahnung...Ick hab wie gesagt nur von nem kumpel gesagt bekommen der Motor würde den Akku laden. Er hat auch rein geschaut in den Motor ...

Hier mal Bilder ... sorry für die Scheixx Quali..Handybilder 

















Unterlagen/Anleitung hab ich keine. Hab nur Kaufvertrag und so nen grünen Ausweis (Ausweis über das Kleinfahrzeugkennzeichen), da is der Motor auch mit Motornummer eingetragen. 

Naja evtl. seht Ihr ja was auf den Bildern. 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Ladespule müsste vorhanden sein- Zur Ladung der Batterie müssteste noch klären, ob da auch ein Gleichrichter vorhanden ist, es gibt verschiedene Bauweisen.


----------



## wusel345 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Moin Toxe,

hier haste nen Link. Vielleicht hilft er dir weiter:

http://www.suzukimarinepress.com/release/000001/DE/

Gruß, Wusel (Rüdiger)


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Oh sorry, hatte ich nich erwähnt, is nen 2 Takter.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Sieht man schon- Baujahr irgendwas zw. ´90 und ´93, oder?


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Keine Ahnung. Der Typ von dem ich Boot und Motor gekauft habe konnte mir so gut wie nichts sagen. Hilft die Motornummer weiter?

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Is schon Okay- An der Stirnseite des AB müsste eine Möglichkeit zum abgreifen des Stroms sein- entweder eine Steckdose oder zumindest ein Durchlass fürs Kabel.

Nächste Schritte wärs durchmessen, ob ein Gleichrichter vorhanden ist, oder noch besorgt werden muss- dann ein kl. abgesichertes Schaltpaneel für Licht/Radio anlegen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Da schaut schon nen graues Kabel vorne raus (siehe Bild).
Mein Vorbesitzer kann dazu nüscht sagen. Er hat das Boot mit Motor mal als Gegenleistung für Tischlerarbeiten bekommen. Hat weder nen Bootsführerschein noch Lust auf Bootssport, daher kein Dunst von dem was er da verkauft hat...Daher war es auch nen reines Schnäppchen 






Gruß Toxe


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Nächste Schritte wärs durchmessen, ob ein Gleichrichter vorhanden ist, oder noch besorgt werden muss- dann ein kl. abgesichertes Schaltpaneel für Licht/Radio anlegen.




Wie genau mess ich das durch?

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Dat Kabel hab ich glatt übersehen...2 Litze= GR vorhanden= anklemmen und fertig


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Jo 2 Litze schmummeln da raus  ...

Also zieh ick mir jetzt nen Kabel nach vorn in Bug, klopp da ne Sicherung zwischen (wie soll die aussehen? hab kein Plan von E-Sachen) und kann dann Licht und Radio rantüddeln?

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Setzte ein vernünftiges Schalterpaneel rein, was ein wenig Feuchtigkeit aushält.... und am besten gleich Sicherungen und nen Spannungstester beinhaltet.... das Verklemmen sollte Dir jeder Kfz-Elektriker für´n Zehner in die Kaffekasse erledigen (die Leitungen legste dann aber schon zum Paneel hin)- dann hastes ordentlich.:m

Beispiel: http://www.awn.de/Technik/Bordelektrik+Beleuchtung/12+Volt+Bordnetz/Schaltpanele/Schalter+Panel+Tester+12V.html

Link funzt net- gib bei denen mal die Art.No 210430 ein


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Kannst auch das mit der Art.No.210443 nehmen. Ist dann aber ohne Batterietester und Ziganzünder.

bevor ichs vergesse-´n Akku muss aber dazwischen, gelle!?!


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Batterietester und Anzünder sind gar nich so schlecht. Werd das Panel wohl nehmen, hab bis jetzt noch keines gefunden was ähnlich aber günstiger is.

Also, graues Kabel an AKKU .... Kabel von Akku zum Panel .... Kabel von Panel zu Radio, Licht... So richtig?

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Jepp- aber achte auf vernünftige Anschlüsse und ausreichend dickes Kabel (je nach Verbraucher).


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Soll die Beleuchtung auch bei stillstehendem Motor laufen?
Dann wirst Du mit einem so kleinen Akku nicht weit kommen. 
Es sei denn Du nimmst LED Lampen. Deutlich teurer aber auch 
sehr viel effizienter. Außerdem würde ich auf BSH Zulassung der 
Leuchtmittel achten.


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*



Findling schrieb:


> Soll die Beleuchtung auch bei stillstehendem Motor laufen?




Ja na klar. Allerdings wird sich das auf ca 1,5 h bis 2 h belaufen. Ansonsten soll die Beleuchtung bei Fahrt laufen.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Ähhhmm Leute...Mir wurde grad im Boote Forum gesagt das mein Motor kein DF 9,9 ist, sondern wohl nen DT 9,9. ( DF sind wohl 4 Takter) 

In den Papieren die vom Amt sind steht DF 9,9. Bekomm ich nun Probleme beim ummelden?

Die Motornummer werde ich nachher mal abgleichen. Sollte die überein stimmen, dann kann es sich ja quasi nur um nen Fehler vom Amt handeln, denke ich ...


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Solang Die Boot-, Motor- und Leistungsdaten übereinstimmen, kannste getrost aufs Wasser.
Ein Tippfehler seitens WSA wäre nachvollziehbar.

Für evtl. kontrollierende Beamte sind solch Kleine Unsimmigkeiten eher nachrangig- nur eine Verwechslung Zwei auf Viertakt würde vlt. zu weiteren Nachforschungen führen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung/Radio Akku*

Also, Motornummer stimmt mit den Papieren überein....Gehe also davon aus das es nen Fehler seitens des Amtes war.


Gruß Toxe


----------

